
Google Data Collection - proper analysis[pdf] - oox
https://digitalcontentnext.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/DCN-Google-Data-Collection-Paper.pdf
======
oox
Finally someone has made a proper analysis with tracking network traffic,
analysing content of communication with google servers, analysing user
agreements. Read it, it is priceless.

